# what to use to hold trailer wiring in the c-channel?



## 2007NNBS (May 6, 2009)

i used these sticky holders from walmart to hold my wires in the channel of my trailer...well after 4 days they have fallen off. What is a better way to hold the wires in place?


----------



## russ010 (May 6, 2009)

I drilled holes on the inside of my trailer and used a fish tape to pull them all the way to the front... I drilled a 3/8" hole to make it easier.

You can use cable ties to hold it to the trailer if you don't want to drill and fish the wires though. Or you can get plastic or metal screw in cable holders


----------



## 2007NNBS (May 6, 2009)

well my boat trailer is c-channel on the sides so i ran it on the inside of it but now they have fallen off


----------



## Brine (May 6, 2009)

There is a clip designed to hold it on your trailer. Pretty sure they come with the kits. Seems like I threw them out on my last kit because I didn't need them.

Google "Chassis Clips"


----------



## ober51 (May 6, 2009)

I used these: https://parts.centrevilletrailer.com/images_parts/653trailerpart.jpg they have held well (and were 50% off at Boater's World), and used zip ties through holes, then snip tight so you barely notice they are there.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (May 6, 2009)

id drill 2 holes every 3 feet and zip tie um up


----------



## bassboy1 (May 6, 2009)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> id drill 2 holes every 3 feet and zip tie um up


I use a similar method, but I pop rivet one of these in place every 2 feet.

https://cableorganizer.com/nylon-ca...p&Ntts=cable plastic clamp&title=Best Matches


----------



## shizzy77 (May 8, 2009)

Brine said:


> There is a clip designed to hold it on your trailer. Pretty sure they come with the kits. Seems like I threw them out on my last kit because I didn't need them.
> 
> Google "Chassis Clips"



I had them on my trailer when I bought it and new clips came with the new trailer light kit. you might luck out at the parts store in the "help" section.


----------

